# Hilfe Kleines Java Programm schreiben. Summen.



## _SeiA_ (3. Nov 2008)

Hallo, ich mache in der Uni ein kleines zusatz Fach in Java. Nun habe ich eine Hausaufgabe aufbekommen. Habe schon den ganzen Tag rum probiert aber funkst alles nicht.

Sollen/will mit for und do/while schleife das machen. kann mir wer helfen und paar tips geben ansätze etc.


_Entwickeln Sie ein Java-Programm, mit dem es möglich ist, die Summe aller geraden
natürlichen Zahlen bis zu einem gegebenen Wert n auszurechnen.

Ein konkreter Parameter n soll in der main()-Methode einer Variablen zugewiesen werden.
Das Programm soll den Parameter n und den errechneten Wert s(n) auf der Kommandozeile
ausgeben._

Dake schon mal im vorrraus.

_SeiA_


----------



## zimzum (3. Nov 2008)

```
public class Sum {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		int n = 10;		
		int summe=0;
		
		System.out.print("n = " + n);
		
		while(n > 0){
			if(n%2==0){
				summe+=n;
			}
			n--;
		}
		System.out.println(". Summe = " + summe);
	}
}
```


----------



## Ariol (3. Nov 2008)

```
public class Sum {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		int n = 10;		
		int summe=0;
		
		for(int i = 2; i <= n; i+=2) {
				summe+=i;
		}

		System.out.println("n = " + n + ". Summe = " + summe);
	}
}
```


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Nov 2008)

_SeiA_ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dake schon mal im _vorrraus_.



_im voraus_ mit 2 r zu schreiben ist schon falsch

Aber gleich mit *3 r*  :shock: 
(  )


----------

